# Personal alarm clock that won't wake up anyone else?



## late-night nan (Jan 28, 2003)

OK, family-bed mamas, how do you handle this? Can anyone recommend an alarm clock that would only wake you up without disturbing hubby and dc? My dh is on a late schedule, and I get up very early. But it would be great if I had something more reliable--perhaps a vibrating wrist watch with alarm setting? does this exist?


----------



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

The only thing I can think of that might work is a cell phone...my cell has an alarm clock setting on it that you can set to any ring tone or set up. If you were to set it to alarm and then vibrate, and keep it in a PJ pocket? Other than that I have no idea, I've never heard of personal alarm. I hope you find something that works!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

pillow speaker plugged into your alarm clock? http://www.sharperimage.com/us/en/ca...pillow_speaker


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I use my cell phone's alarm, it never bothers anyone else as it's not that loud, but I wake up to it just fine.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

My husband uses an alarm called "Shake Awake". It's meant for deaf people. It just clips on his pillow and vibrates strongly .

It does wake me up sometimes if he doesn't turn it off right away, because I can hear the vibration, but it hasn't woken up my incredibly light sleeper yet.


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

i use my cell phone on vibrate too. it never wakes up dh or ds.


----------



## late-night nan (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks, mamas. found another gadget and added it to the wishlist--it's called an invisible clock, and it's sold on ebay and online. http://www.invisibleclock.com/ i could use it also for meeting presentations, so it seems worth the purchase.
in the meanwhile, i'm trying the cell phone...


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

I thought I was the only person who uses her cell phone on vibrate to wake up!

On those very rare mornings that I am awakened by it rather than ds, I have noticed that it doesn't seem to disturb him.


----------

